

How to make backup of Linux server? - borisdus
https://bitcalm.com/blog/how-to-stop-worrying-abou-your-server-data/?Art=10&utm_source=hacker&utm_medium=articles&utm_campaign=rep_backup_hacker_17.01

======
drakmail
Acronis logo doesn't retina-ready... :)

